# Att: All



## ovalone (Dec 8, 2009)

Do not do bussiness with wholesaletrains out of ny. they are suppost to be a online dealer. They screwed me over. the parts they did send me they didnt ship for over a week. and they had them in stock. I emailed them about it and they still charged me full price plus shipping. I feel they should have atleast shipped it for free. the motors I ordered said they were in stock and availible to ship next day. I checked the next day to see if they had shipped and they said they were sold out. the price per motor was $1.65 each I figured this was a misprint. but maybe they were just wanting to get rid of them so i ordered 8 of them. the next day when they claimed they were out of stock. i looked in the online cat. again and it said they were now OVER $10 sounds weird to me. So of coarse I emailed them to nite. And told them they could get --&&#. Just wanted to inform everyone this is not a good place to buy from.


----------



## hunterdm198 (Jul 5, 2012)

*i sorry*

what jerks


----------

